# Verkaufe Xbox ONE X Scorpio Edition



## Martina (9. Januar 2022)

Sofern jemand Interesse an einer  Xbox ONE X Scorpio Edition mit Controller hat melden  per PN

Konsole ist einwandfrei in Ordnung
Keine Kratzer
tadelloser Zustand
leider ohne Karton
Gerät kann vorgeführt werden ist aber zurückgesetzt

Festpreis 200 Euro + Versand

Barzahlung bei Abholung - Berlin - Tegel - wäre mir am liebsten
Überweisung
Paypal Friends


----------

